# Inscriure't ¿-hi?



## replicante7

Otra ayuda, por favor.

En la información sobre un concurso he encontrado esto:



> Inscriu-t'-hi, presenta la teva peça del x al x d'octubre  ...
> hi haurà un ordinador perquè puguis inscriure't i pujar el teu curtmetratge allà mateix.


(Fin del párrafo)

No entiendo por qué la primera vez sí aparece el pronombre -hi a continuación del verbo y la segunda no.

Pregunta 1:Creo que en la segunda falta el pronombre. ¿Es así? 

Pregunta 2: ¿Estaría bien escrito de alguna de estas formas:

a)  ... perquè et puguis inscriure-hi.

b) ... perquè puguis inscriure't-hi.       ?


Gracias para todos.


----------



## merquiades

Pregunta 1:
Inscríbete aquí (allí), presenta tu pieza del x al x de octubre.
Habrá un ordenador para que puedas inscribirte y subir tu cortometraje allí mismo.

Creo que puedes poner (hi) en ambas frases si quieres pero te lo tendrá que confirmar otro forero.  En la primera frase hace falta (hi) porque indica el lugar dónde tienes que inscribirte y sin (hi) no sabemos dónde.  Falta información.  En la segunda frase ya sabemos dónde (allí mismo donde hay ordenador), o sea no hace falta repetir (hi).

Pregunta 2
Perquè puguis inscriure-t'hi
Perquè t'hi puguis inscriure.

Los 2 pronombres van juntos... como en castellano.   Te lo voy a decir o voy a decírtelo pero no, te voy a decirlo.


----------



## gvergara

replicante7 said:


> Otra ayuda, por favor.
> 
> En la información sobre un concurso he encontrado esto:
> 
> (Fin del párrafo)
> 
> No entiendo por qué la primera vez sí aparece el pronombre -hi a continuación del verbo y la segunda no.
> 
> Pregunta 1:Creo que en la segunda falta el pronombre. ¿Es así?
> 
> Pregunta 2: ¿Estaría bien escrito de alguna de estas formas:
> 
> a) ... perquè et puguis inscriure-hi.
> 
> b) ... perquè puguis inscriure't-hi. ?
> 
> 
> Gracias para todos.


Respuesta 1) Desde mi punto de vista el pronombre _hi_ es optativo en ambas oraciones, (aunque podrías también utilizarlo en ambas) sólo que en la primera estás queriendo decir, por medio del pronombre, en _aquest curs/ concurs _o algo por el estilo. En la segunda oración, se está siendo más general, estás sólo diciendo _para que puedas inscribirte_, realizar el proceso. Es por ello que, a pesar de que no me parece que sea obligatorio en el primer caso, se utiliza para ser más específico. Piénsalo en español: nosotros no disponemos de ese pronombre, pero podrías perfectamente encontrarte con algo así

_Inscríbete en el curso/ concurso _(o lo que sea. Es optativo, pero en aras de la claridad del contexto probablemente lo especificaríamos)_, presenta tu pieza/ obra/ ejemplar desde el .... Habrá un computador para que puedas inscribirte _(en español no necesitas repetir _en el curso/ concurso, etc _, aunque podrías, pecando de redundante) _y subir tu..._

Espera confirmación de otr@ forer@

Respuesta 2) Ésta sí te la puedo responder con propiedad (tampoco es algo muy complicado) La ubicación normal de los pronombres febles es después del verbo. En tu caso, el verbo está en imperativo, y por ende, va en su posición normal (después del verbo) Sin embargo, en presencia de perífrasis verbales (verbo modal seguido de infinitivo o pasado perifrástico, perífrasis _haver de _+ Infinitvo) los pronombres febles pueden ir antes o después del verbo. Ejemplo

_A: Has vist en Ricart?_
_B: No, però *el *vull visitar/ vull visitar*-lo*aviat._

_C: Ahir *em *vaig trobar/ vaig trobar*-me *amb la Júlia al carrer. Quina sort! *Li *havia de dir_ / _Havia de dir*-li *una cosa molt important._

En mis libros de gramática dice que en estos casos que aceptan ambas posiciones, los hablantes nativos tienden a preferir la primera ubicación (antes del verbo)Saludos

Gonzalo


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Respecto a la primera pregunta, yo diría que sería mejor poner el pronombre, pero como dice Merquiades, ya estamos dentro del contexto y quizás se sobreentiende. En la primera oración el pronombre es del todo obligatorio.

La segunda pregunta creo que ya ha quedado claro con lo que te han dicho: puedes ponerlos delante o detrás, pero siempre juntos ("perquè t'hi puguis inscriure" o "perquè puguis inscriure-t'hi" - el apóstrofe, siempre lo más a la derecha posible).


----------



## gvergara

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Respecto a la primera pregunta, yo diría que sería mejor poner el pronombre, pero como dice Merquiades, ya estamos dentro del contexto y quizás se sobreentiende. En la primera oración el pronombre es del todo obligatorio.
> 
> La segunda pregunta creo que ya ha quedado claro con lo que te han dicho: puedes ponerlos delante o detrás, pero siempre juntos ("perquè t'hi puguis inscriure" o "perquè puguis inscriure-t'hi" - el apóstrofe, siempre lo más a la derecha posible).


Pero yo interpreté el primer pronombre hi como reemplazando _en aquest concurs_... Asumiendo que previamente se ha hablado ya del concurso, podría omitirse _hi_ en la primera idea, creo yo, ¿o me equivoco?

Gonzalo


----------



## betulina

Gonzalo, ¿te refieres a la primera oración? "Inscriu-t'hi"?

Por ejemplo, el anuncio podría ser así:

"Hem organitzat un concurs de curtmetratges. Inscriu-t'hi, presenta la teva peça."

Aquí no podemos dejar de poner el pronombre, tiene que ser "inscriu-t'hi" por fuerza, porque el verbo "inscriure's" (como "apuntar-se") pide el complemento "a algo", por lo que tienes que añadirlo pronominalizándolo si no lo quiere repetir.
Estrictamente hablando, en la segunda oración sería igualmente necesario, es el mismo caso, pero no sé qué es lo que hay (quizás una mala competencia lingüística en este campo) que lo hace más "opcional". Alguien que domine más a fondo el tema de pronombres seguro que te lo explica mejor (o simplemente dice que hay que ponerlo y ya está!).


----------



## gvergara

betulina said:


> Gonzalo, ¿te refieres a la primera oración? "Inscriu-t'hi"?
> 
> Por ejemplo, el anuncio podría ser así:
> 
> "Hem organitzat un concurs de curtmetratges. Inscriu-t'hi, presenta la teva peça."
> 
> Aquí no podemos dejar de poner el pronombre, tiene que ser "inscriu-t'hi" por fuerza, porque el verbo "inscriure's" (como "apuntar-se") pide el complemento "a algo", por lo que tienes que añadirlo pronominalizándolo si no lo quiere repetir.
> Estrictamente hablando, en la segunda oración sería igualmente necesario, es el mismo caso, pero no sé qué es lo que hay (quizás una mala competencia lingüística en este campo) que lo hace más "opcional". Alguien que domine más a fondo el tema de pronombres seguro que te lo explica mejor (o simplemente dice que hay que ponerlo y ya está!).


 Gracias, Betu. Sí, creo que es mejor utilizarlo. Pensaba la oración en francés y en realidad si no se pone queda como manca.


----------



## replicante7

betulina, merquiades y gvergara:

Muchas gracias, me han aclarado.

He advertido que el fragmento era confuso (demasiado ahorro de espacio por mi parte). Lo amplío a continuación.



> *Com participar-hi?*
> 
> Inscriu-t'hi, presenta la teva peça del 6/09 al 6/10 penjant-la a la ftp de xxx i prepara el teu discurs per recollir un dels 3 premis...
> Si no pots pujar el teu video des de casa, no t'amoinis, perquè des del 13/09, a l'Espai MS, situat a l'intercanviador de Diagonal, hi haurà un ordenador perquè puguis inscriure't i pujar el teu curtmetratge allà mateix.


Betulina,  si crees que el post es innecesario, entiendo que decidas borralo. Siento darte trabajo adicional.


----------



## gvergara

Amics:

Si en aquest cas la utilització del pronom _hi_ era obligatòria, perquè no se l'ha emprat en l'oració destacada?

_Llegia Llull en havent sopat. Ben assegut a la seva butaca, mentre els seus amics, que l'anaven a veure dos vespres cada setmana, jugaven a escacs. *Ell no jugava mai*._
*De "Aloma" de Mercè Rodoreda*

Gràcies per endavant, 

Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus erros, sisplau )


----------



## paparreta

> Inscriu-t'hi, presenta la teva peça del 6/09 al 6/10 penjant-la a l'ftp de xxx i prepara el teu discurs per recollir un dels 3 premis...
> Si no pots pujar el teu video des de casa, no t'amoïnis, perquè des del 13/09, a l'Espai MS, situat a l'intercanviador de Diagonal, hi haurà un ordinador perquè puguis inscriure't i pujar el teu curtmetratge allà mateix.


Inscriu-t'hi = Inscriu-te + (allà)

Però a "perquè puguis inscriure't ... allà mateix" ja explicita "allà mateix" i per tant no cal. Si diguéssim "... puguis inscriure-t'hi ... allà ..." cauríem en un pleonasme que, tot i que és perfectament assumible en la llengua oral, en aquest cas d'un escrit més o menys formal, és aconsellable d'evitar-lo.

Sobre "Ell no jugava mai", expressa un valor absolut i no relatiu als escacs. És a dir "Ell no jugava mai" molt dir que no s'entretenia mai amb cap mena de joc mentre que "Ell no hi jugava mai" vol dir que no s'entretenia mai amb el joc dels escacs.

Edito: sí que trobo a faltar el pronom "hi" a la frase "Si no pots pujar-hi el teu video des de casa..."


----------



## replicante7

Gracias, paparreta. Me es muy útil tu explicación. Además:
Mira, ninguno de nosotros había advertido la ausencia del "hi" en pujar. ¡Interesante!


paparreta said:


> sí que trobo a faltar el pronom "hi" a la frase "Si no pots pujar-hi el teu video des de casa..."


----------

